# World's greatest internet troll



## Gizmo (11/5/16)

Really amusing actually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/16)

Ha ha. That was brilliant! 
Great find!


----------



## blujeenz (12/5/16)

That bit about 2 or 3 long noodles in a plate of spaghetti was quite funny, as was the "plant new discoveries" for future generations so that they also will have something to discover. 
He's more of a comedian trolling for an audience than the snide negativeness I associate with true trolls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Lol, had a good laugh


----------

